
V-EZ is now open source - tux1968
https://github.com/GPUOpen-LibrariesAndSDKs/V-EZ/commit/e433a4f7722e1ec88d918ff1cc2abbf324f34f83
======
tux1968
From the overview:

"V-EZ is an open source, cross-platform (Windows and Linux) wrapper intended
to alleviate the inherent complexity and application responsibility of using
the Vulkan API. V-EZ attempts to bridge the gap between traditional graphics
APIs and Vulkan by providing similar semantics to Vulkan while lowering the
barrier to entry and providing an easier to use API."

Overview: [https://github.com/GPUOpen-
LibrariesAndSDKs/V-EZ](https://github.com/GPUOpen-LibrariesAndSDKs/V-EZ)

Documentation: [https://gpuopen-
librariesandsdks.github.io/V-EZ/](https://gpuopen-
librariesandsdks.github.io/V-EZ/)

